# Roo?



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

We had a broody hen hatch out this beauty from a blue egg. She is 11 weeks old. No waddles, not much of a comb, no crowing. Any educated guesses?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't tell if there is a pea comb there or not. If I remember right, males have a row of three peas and females have two.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks rooster to me


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks like a roo but a better picture of the comb would Help.


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> Looks like a roo but a better picture of the comb would Help.











Here is a head shot


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

junebugs said:


> View attachment 31120
> 
> Here is a head shot











Here is one that shows her tail.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Rooster


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

Now we have 2 roosters then with only 5 hens. We will have to find a home for him.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good luck, is not easy rehoming a male. It might take pairing him with one of the females.


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

We are lucky. The woman that sold us the fertile eggs is going to take him. He is at the bottom of the pecking order here and even his foster mother picks on him. He is bigger than her and still tries to sleep under her at night.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love when they do that. It's so funny to watch a nearly full grown bird trying to get under Momma. I had one that I had to take and put in another pen because he was keeping his mother's latest chicks from being able to get under her. 

That's great that you've already found him a new home. It's not usually that easy.


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

I know. We are so relieved!


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

So my partner is not convinced that “Peepers” is a roo. Can I get some more opinions on this before we give him away?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do a good full frontal pic of the comb. NM is about the best around for sexing young birds.


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Do a good full frontal pic of the comb. NM is about the best around for sexing young birds.


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

junebugs said:


> View attachment 31136


I'm pretty convinced it's a rooster but we want to be completely sure.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like a cockerel to me too. Do you know how to look at the feathers in the saddle area to determine if those tell-tale shiny pointed feathers are coming in? If you are having trouble seeing them, slide a white sheet of paper underneath those feathers. You'll have to run your hands through the feathers there as may be some juvenile feathers throwing you off track.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been waiting for someone to mention the saddle feathers. I couldn't see much in that first pic.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

I've had several birds that kept dh & I guessing until I start ruffling the feathers in the saddle area. I think it's easier to check that area than look for pointy feathers coming in the neck area. Tucking the head under your arm should give you a better hold on your bird so you can check.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

I should have asked if the blue egg came from an Ameraucana or Easter Egger? If Ameraucana, what color? The coloring looks similar to my Wheaten Ameraucanas where the chest is black and red on the wing bows. The pullets will have a "wheat" colored breast.


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

Hencackle said:


> I should have asked if the blue egg came from an Ameraucana or Easter Egger? If Ameraucana, what color? The coloring looks similar to my Wheaten Ameraucanas where the chest is black and red on the wing bows. The pullets will have a "wheat" colored breast.


I was told that it was an Easter Egger.


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

junebugs said:


> I was told that it was an Easter Egger.












He is gorgeous. He even has purple on his wing feathers. And yes, there are pointy saddle feathers. Sigh. We would keep him but one of our other pullets turned out to be a little bantam rooster and they already don't like each other.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Do you have much space for your birds to roam during the day, or are they enclosed all the time? 

While I shouldn't recommend 2 roosters to 5 hens for someone, but it can be tweaked to be do-able. One of my "house flock" coops has 3 roosters to 5 hens and 2 guinea hens. It works because they are loose during the day and 2 of the roosters are brothers. The older rooster is bonded to the guineas. its a strange set-up, but somehow it works.


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

Hencackle said:


> Do you have much space for your birds to roam during the day, or are they enclosed all the time?
> 
> While I shouldn't recommend 2 roosters to 5 hens for someone, but it can be tweaked to be do-able. One of my "house flock" coops has 3 roosters to 5 hens and 2 guinea hens. It works because they are loose during the day and 2 of the roosters are brothers. The older rooster is bonded to the guineas. its a strange set-up, but somehow it works.


They free range during the day. If this new home falls through we will consider trying to make it work. Right now he gets picked on by everybody. I'm afraid he will grow up and get revenge!


----------

